# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  آزمون های ماز و گزینه دو

## Raha.mehrdadi

دوستان کانال تلگرامی رو میشناسین که آزمونای ماز و گزینه ی دو پارسال رو قرار داده باشه؟

----------


## mlt

حالا کانال بروزتر که سوالای ماز بعد ازمون بزاره هم سراغ دارید بزارین :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Raha.mehrdadi

> حالا کانال بروزتر که سوالای ماز بعد ازمون بزاره هم سراغ دارید بزارین


دیر اومدی نخواه زود برو :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20): 
انگار آب شدن رفتن تو زمین :/ حالا تا چندوقت پیش سوالای گزینه دو از یه هفته قبل با کلید پخش بودا:/

----------


## zhi.a

این کانالو ی نگاهی بکن :/
*************

ببین میتونی چیزی پیدا کنی یا ن :/ فکنم ی لیست بلند بالا از ی مشت کانال گذاشته :/ بعد ی جاییش نوشته ازمون ها بعد تو بینش نوشته ماز و ی لینک گذاشته :/
گزینه رو ولی خودمم هنوز پیدا نکردم :/
اگه دیدی ی ندا ب منم بده  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Unicorn_m

برو تو این کاناله *************
فکر کنم بتونی چیزی که میخوای رو پیدا کنی

----------


## faraz9731

بانک ********* سرچ کنید اونجا همه چی هست

----------


## Unicorn_m

> این کانالو ی نگاهی بکن :/
> ***********ببین میتونی چیزی پیدا کنی یا ن :/ فکنم ی لیست بلند بالا از ی مشت کانال گذاشته :/ بعد ی جاییش نوشته ازمون ها بعد تو بینش نوشته ماز و ی لینک گذاشته :/
> گزینه رو ولی خودمم هنوز پیدا نکردم :/
> اگه دیدی ی ندا ب منم بده


الان تو همینجا گفتم
گفتم به شما هم بگم...تو کانال ********رو ببین شاید به دردت خورد

----------


## Raha.mehrdadi

> این کانالو ی نگاهی بکن :/
> 
> ببین میتونی چیزی پیدا کنی یا ن :/ فکنم ی لیست بلند بالا از ی مشت کانال گذاشته :/ بعد ی جاییش نوشته ازمون ها بعد تو بینش نوشته ماز و ی لینک گذاشته :/
> گزینه رو ولی خودمم هنوز پیدا نکردم :/
> اگه دیدی ی ندا ب منم بده


اینی که آدرس دادیخوب نبود ولی نظرات بچه های پایین تر رو بخون اون دوتا آدرس دیگه عالی بودن و پیدا شد :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Raha.mehrdadi

> بانک فیلم کنکوری سرچ کنید اونجا همه چی هست


مرسیییی عالی بود :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Raha.mehrdadi

دوستان سوالات زیستش تو آزمون دروس اختصاصی با آزمون تک درس زیستش یکیه؟

----------


## Mr.Moein

*ماز فقط زیستش خوبه یا بقیه درساشم ارزش داره ک بزنیمشون؟*

----------


## Mahdis79

> بانک فیلم کنکوری سرچ کنید اونجا همه چی هست


تو تلگرام سرچ کنیم؟؟

----------


## Mahdis79

> بانک فیلم کنکوری سرچ کنید اونجا همه چی هست


شماها چجوری میرید تو تلگرام؟
چه فیلتر شکنی دارید؟ از کجا میتونم دانلود کنم؟؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> شماها چجوری میرید تو تلگرام؟
> چه فیلتر شکنی دارید؟ از کجا میتونم دانلود کنم؟؟




متاسفانه قوانین انجمن طوریه که نمیشه زیاد راهنمایی کرد . شرمنده . (با پروکسی میرم من)

----------


## mlt

امنیت سوالا رفته بالا :Yahoo (94): 



> دیر اومدی نخواه زود برو
> انگار آب شدن رفتن تو زمین :/ حالا تا چندوقت پیش سوالای گزینه دو از یه هفته قبل با کلید پخش بودا:/

----------


## mlt

این کانالا که گفتید ازمون های امسالم میزاره؟یعنی بعد ازمون سوالا میزارن؟

----------


## meghdad

> این کانالا که گفتید ازمون های امسالم میزاره؟یعنی بعد ازمون سوالا میزارن؟


سلام عزیز بله سایت نمره برتر چک کن حتما

----------


## Sattar___m

> شماها چجوری میرید تو تلگرام؟
> چه فیلتر شکنی دارید؟ از کجا میتونم دانلود کنم؟؟


 قند شکن
Turbo vpn همون خرگوشه

----------


## biology2020

سلام هستش اگه خواستید پیام بدید تا ادرس کانال رو براتون بفرستم

----------


## ali_12

سلام
 سایت یا کانالی هست که بعد از آزمون ماز بشه سوالات و جواب دانلود کرد؟
میشه بفرستین برام

----------


## Mostafa J

[QUOTE=ali_12;1754700]سلام
 سایت یا کانالی هست که بعد از آزمون ماز بشه سوالات و جواب دانلود کرد؟
میشه بفرستین برام[/QUOTE
سلام متاسفانه هیچ کانالی دیگه آزمون ماز رو نداره و حتی نمیتونه هم بزاره بخاطر قانون کپی رایت دیگه هیچ کانالی نمیذاره مدیر ماز گفت که با یه شرکت هلندی قرار داد بستیم هر کانالی که پستی از ماز بذاره دفعه اول پست هارا پاک میکنیم دفعه بعدی کانالا حذف میکنیم و تا الان چندین هزار کانالا بستن واسه همین دیگه کسی چیزی از ماز نمیذاره

----------


## Hadi.Z

[QUOTE=Mostafa J;1754850]


> سلام
>  سایت یا کانالی هست که بعد از آزمون ماز بشه سوالات و جواب دانلود کرد؟
> میشه بفرستین برام[/QUOTE
> سلام متاسفانه هیچ کانالی دیگه آزمون ماز رو نداره و حتی نمیتونه هم بزاره بخاطر قانون کپی رایت دیگه هیچ کانالی نمیذاره مدیر ماز گفت که با یه شرکت هلندی قرار داد بستیم هر کانالی که پستی از ماز بذاره دفعه اول پست هارا پاک میکنیم دفعه بعدی کانالا حذف میکنیم و تا الان چندین هزار کانالا بستن واسه همین دیگه کسی چیزی از ماز نمیذاره


 جلوگیری از فعالیت این دست کانال ها به بهانه کپی رایت با وضیعت فعلی امکان پذیر نیست . اولا مخاطب بسیار بالاست و سود زیادی برای صاحب کانال به همراه داره . ثانیا راهکار های دور زدن کپی رایت هم زیاده . خود موسسات هم برای کنار زدن همدیگه و رقابت ، به طرق مختلف در پشت پرده این کانال ها حضور دارن . 
آزمون های ماز رو رو هم چندین و چند کانال هستن که دارن پخش میکنن و موردی نداره .
( ماز همون بره سایت تحلیلازش رو اداره کنه ...)

----------


## ali_12

[QUOTE=Hadi.Z;1754857]


> جلوگیری از فعالیت این دست کانال ها به بهانه کپی رایت با وضیعت فعلی امکان پذیر نیست . اولا مخاطب بسیار بالاست و سود زیادی برای صاحب کانال به همراه داره . ثانیا راهکار های دور زدن کپی رایت هم زیاده . خود موسسات هم برای کنار زدن همدیگه و رقابت ، به طرق مختلف در پشت پرده این کانال ها حضور دارن . 
> آزمون های ماز رو رو هم چندین و چند کانال هستن که دارن پخش میکنن و موردی نداره .
> ( ماز همون بره سایت تحلیلازش رو اداره کنه ...)


شما ادرس کانالی رو دارین؟

----------

